# Can I hear from seagull, art & Lutheir and Simon and Patrick owners!



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

I am going to be shopping for a new acoustic/electric in the near future...I have narrowed it down to a godin family insturment, I want to hear from owners of these fine peices!


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

I have had a half dozen or so Seagulls, and all of them were excellent gits, not just for the money. 
Whoever is running that joint should get the Order of Canada or something.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I've owned a Simon and Patrick since 1995. It has a really sweet tone to it and I highly recommend anything from the Godin family.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I have a cedar top 12 string--nice tone, very playable.
Mine is the satin finish--which I don't really get along with though--as mine is scratched and has a crack in it from my elbow--but it still sounds very good.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

the GB 7 I have belongs to my father and he wants it back again! damn.....so I have to buy a good tonal guitar without chucking a crap load of money...


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

I have a Seagull S6+ cedar (lefty).

I just love that guitar. For the price, I can't find anything that compete with this one...

But I tried 2 or 3 guitars of the same model before I found this one. The others were just not for me. Different sound, feel...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

http://www.godinforum.com/forum/index.php

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## fret15 (Feb 17, 2006)

I have less experience with the other brands from Godin, but I am completely sold on the Seagulls. When you pick one up anywhere in the world, whether it's Montreal or New Jersey and you start playing, you get that familiar good vibe all over again, and you know it's a Seagull.

:rockon2:

By the way, I have a Maritime SWS Dreadnought with a spruce top, QI elec. For solid wood back and sides, it's a killer deal!


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I have a Seagull S6 Cedar with cutaway and Quantum I electronics. Nice guitar. Not everyone's neck shape but I am used to many neck shapes and I find it comfortable. Cedar has a nice mellow sound compared to spruce tops like my other acoustics.
Mine has a lot of play wear and all but it was like that when I got it and it's nice to not have to 'worry' about a guitar sometimes!










Bang for the buck? Big time. The solid build and the sound is where the value is with Seagull IMO.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have a Seagull SWS and a S&P Showcase and I have no problem recommending either one. I have had other Seagul models and other S&P models and had no problems with any of them.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have an S&P Showcase and a LaPatrie (also a Godin product). Both great instruments.

I do have to mention that I've had a couple of issues with the electronics in my S&P. I don't know if that's common though.

Brian


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

Norman B18 (Godin Family), and a 12 String Seagull. Love them both, next will be a parlor or 3/4 from a maker within the Godin family.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

I want the S&P showcase rosewood....Need to find a good used or clearance unit...1200 is a little to steep for me at the moment.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've got an Acousticaster (Tele shaped hollowbody) that I really like, and a pretty good LaPatrie Collection classical. In the past I've had an orange A&L cedar folk for a studio loaner, an S&P dread, and a Norman dread. All are great bang for the buck. One of my students has a Seagull folk that I'd put up against most any similar guitar, period.

I think if one has the money, it's a good idea to go to the top of the line, ie, as much solid wood as possible, with the best hardware, finish, and wood. Combined with the good design ideals of this company, it makes for a great guitar.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I've had a S & P Cedar 6 that I got used a few years ago. It was the best sounding guitar in the shop according to the ears of the clerk and myself. It was used and I got it for $125.00. I think I almost stole it at that price.


----------



## taylor96 (Feb 17, 2008)

Had a Simon & Patrick Pro Maple a few years ago.. was a beautiful guitar and had great sound..I do a lot of jamming outside in the summer at Bluegrass festivals and this thing never went out of tune like many of the Martins and other guitars seem to do when the sun goes down...
Anyway I really like this guitar.. sold it to a female friend after she bugged me to death to sell it to her and she just loves it.
Seaguls are also a great guitar.. for the money don't think you can go wrong with either of these makes..


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

if my vester rebirth does not pan out like I plan, then the S&P showcase rosewood will be its replacement. My vester has such a great sound, and with it fully rebuilt, it will be a beautiful peice.


----------



## kenoakee (Apr 5, 2009)

just recently bought a S&P " showcase flame maple "...LOVE IT !!!!!...traded up from a S&P woodland pro spruce both were ...er are excellent gits:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Steve Adams said:


> I want the S&P showcase rosewood....Need to find a good used or clearance unit...1200 is a little to steep for me at the moment.


Here's their older top of the line guitar. I own one and love it

http://cgi.ebay.com/Simon-Patrick-P...QQcmdZViewItemQQptZGuitar?hash=item2304ded525

Here's a showcase

http://cgi.ebay.com/Simon-Patrick-A...QQcmdZViewItemQQptZGuitar?hash=item2304ded53a

They go for low prices on ebay and the Cdn dollar is close to par with the US.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks terry, I am looking for a showcase rosewood, no cutaway with electronics. if I can find one for 800 or less im going to pounce on it...


----------



## Jordan Chin (Jan 17, 2010)

I am using an Art & Lutheir and love it. I also really like Seagull. Godin makes some amazing guitars both electric and acoustic. Personally I love the brightness of the maple in most Seagull guitars, but it all depends on the sound you like.


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

I have a Seagull Maritime spruce dreadnought 12 which sounds excellent and plays like a dream.


----------



## Dieter Billinger (May 25, 2009)

I have had several S & P's come in for a setup. These guitars are an excellent value for the money. The plastic nut and saddles are there only downfall. Once these are replaced with bone the sound opens up completely. If the guitar is intonated correctly it can give the high end makes a good run for the money. These aren't just run of the mill guitars the makers have got their S^^t together.

best regards
Dieter


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a 15 yr old S&P 6. wonderful guitar. I had a new nut made and a set up done by Mike McConville. Awesome!


----------



## opentuner (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a Seagull acoustic (no pickup). It's nice for the price, especially for fingerpicking.


----------



## dhutchings (Feb 16, 2007)

My first guitar was a Woodland Cedar 6, satin finish. It's taken its dings over the past 8 years, but it still sounds great.

This past summer I bought Long & McQuade's limited edition run of the solid wood Spruce and Mahogany - basically a Showcase Mahogany, but with a Satin finish and no electronics. It also sounds great.

My Dad has an Art & Lutherie, my uncle has a Norman 12-string, another friend has a Seagull Cedar 6. If I didn't already have an electric that I love (Epiphone Les Paul Ultra with upgraded SD '59 pickups), I'd buy a Godin in a heartbeat.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

Just bought an Art & Luthrie Cedar Antique Burst AMI today.

I own a Norman B-18 and a Seagull 12 string.


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

I heard from my second cousins best friends mothers neighbour that Godin is gonna buy Gibson and Fender.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

WOW< 

what an informative post stonsey....

good job...that was very insightful.


----------



## guy_mcman (Feb 4, 2010)

Well said Stonesy. i have a S&P cedar. Honestly. it frightens me a little bit because in my humid house it never goes out of tune. i actually don't remember the lat time i tuned it. It has a nice playable neck too.


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

I have a Norman ST 68 CW w/ Fishman Prefixpro MSRP was $1200 I bought it new around '03 I played it for the first time at a local open mic two weeks ago. We usually get at leat half a dozen guitarists over 40 who have been or still are gigin for almost 20 yrs and the usual 20 somethings who all want to the next HERO. Most of them came up and asked me about the Norman it's sound impressed a lot of guys who supplement their income by playin weekends. I had just 2 days before changed the bridge pins to Ebony and have since made my own compensated bone saddle, so the tone is even better now. I was origanally lookin for a B20 High Gloss CW about half the price and would have been a great first guitar, but they didn't have one in stock and wouldn't be able to get one for months. I tried Taylors and Martins in th 2-3.5 K range and found that for the comparable tone on the rosewood models it didn't make sense to pay a grand plus more for things that look pretty like the rosette, binding and fretboarrd markers. 


"If you play it and you like it, buy it, yours is the only opinion that matters, since yours is the only wallet being emptied."


----------



## francoislegacy (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm also interested in this. So i do have a question in the same direction. What would be the differences between regular Seagull and Artist serie (beside being more expensive). Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

I have a Norman B18, Seagull 12 String, and recently added a Art & Lutherie AMI (parlor), I wish one of these great Canadian Guitar makers made a super jumbo or OM. I'd be jump at the chance to get them ASAP. I love my guitars. My AMI tuned down half a step seems to match my voice the best, and its become my favorite of the three.


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

I purchased a S&P Woodlands Folk with cutaway, cedar top, wild cherry back and sides, about three weeks ago. I am really liking i alot.
It is a bit smaller than a friends' Martin OM, but it sounds great, and the playability is smooth and easy... and it is easy on the eyes....


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

i have a few models i have picked out now to ebay in the near future, can't wait to get them. they are awsome guitars...i actually played one the oterh day and it sounds great.


----------



## Gazoo (May 3, 2010)

I purchased a S&P Woodlands Folk with cutaway, cedar top, mahogany back and sides about 6 months ago. I really like it but the cedar top is very delicate and I've already dented it twice. Nice guitars but fragile. I wonder if a spruce top would have been more durable? In any event great guitars, and I've played many seagulls that are fantastic also. Very proud these are Canadian guitars.


----------

